# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  نفرات برتر کنکور ۱۴۰۰ در کدام مدارس درس خوانده‌اند و نگاهی به مصوبه جدید 1402 (مهم)

## MYDR

به گزارش خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم،  اسامی نفرات برتر کنکور 1400 در گروه‌های آزمایشی مختلف اعلام شد. از بین  40 نفر برتر کنکور در گروه‌‌های آزمایشی مختلف 14 دانش‌آموز از تهران و 26  نفر از شهرستان‌ها هستند؛ در کنکور 99  از میان 40 رتبه نخست کنکور، 11 نفر  از شهر تهران و بقیه از سایر شهرها بودند.

در این گزارش به این  موضوع می‌پردازیم که نفرات برتر کنکور امسال در کدام مدرسه درس خوانده‌اند و  در مقایسه با کنکور سال‌های 99 و 98 وضعیت چگونه است، آیا دانش‌آموزان  مدارس دولتی عادی در این سال‌ها توانسته‌اند به جمع نفرات برتر کنکور  راه‌یابند یا اینکه همچنان رتبه‌های برتر کنکور از آن دانش‌آموزان مدارس  خاص و غیردولتی است؟
*در جدول زیر اسامی نفرات برتر گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و مدرسه محل تحصیل آنها آمده است:*
محمد پیام تائبی (تهران)
دبیرستان تیزهوشان علامه حلی

 محمد شایان شعبانی (رفسنجان)
دبیرستان پسرانه غیردولتی دکتر حسابی

محمد اسماعیلی (اراک)
مدرسه تیزهوشان

پارسا نوروزی‌نژاد (سبزوار)
دبیرستان تیزهوشان شهید بهشتی سبزوار

امیرمهدی میثاقی (اراک)
دبیرستان تیزهوشان علامه حلی

ترانه خسروجردی (مشهد)
دبیرستان تیزهوشان فرزانگان

محمد جواد احمدپور (اصفهان)
 دبیرستان تیزهوشان شهید اژه‌اى

امیر حسن جعفرآبادی (تهران)
دبیرستان غیردولتی علوی

ماهان بیهقی (تهران)
دبیرستان تیزهوشان علامه حلی 4

دانیال غریب (مشهد)
دبیرستان تیزهوشان هاشمی نژاد


*در جدول زیر اسامی نفرات برتر گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی و مدرسه محل تحصیل آنها آمده است:*
نیما ابوالحسنی (تبریز)
 دبیرستان تیزهوشان شهید مدنی

پارسا فتحی (اردبیل)
دبیرستان تیزهوشان شهید بهشتی

عرفان کرپه (بندر ترکمن)
دبیرستان تیزهوشان شهید بهشتی گرگان

 ایناز مارالی (جلفا)
دبیرستان نمونه دولتی تلاش

حسن قیم (اهواز)
دبیرستان تیزهوشان شهید بهشتی

آور آرین (تهران)
دبیرستان غیردولتی علامه طباطبایی

باربد محمدی (سقز)
 دبیرستان تیزهوشان شهید بهشتی

محمد حسن فلاحت (اهواز)
دبیرستان تیزهوشان شهید بهشتی

 آوا فاضلی (اصفهان)
دبیرستان تیزهوشان فرزانگان

نگین سرلک (تهران)
 دبیرستان تیزهوشان فرزانگان


*در جدول زیر اسامی نفرات برتر گروه آزمایشی علوم انسانی و مدرسه محل تحصیل آنها آمده است:*
امیرمهدی زلفی (ابهر)
دبیرستان تیزهوشان ابهر

جواد عبدیائی (شمیرانات)
دبیرستان غیردولتی نیکان

محمد جواد مهدیان (شاهین‌شهر)
در  حوزه علمیه تحصیل  کرده‌ام که به دلایل گوناگون از آن فضا فاصله گرفتم و  در کنکور انسانی شرکت کردم، در دبیرستان حضور نداشتم و امتحانات را در  مدرسه شبانه گذراندم.

امیرحسین جلالی (یزد)
دبیرستان تیزهوشان

 امیرمحمد باقری کرگشه (تهران)


حسین ملکی‌پور (نیشابور)
  دبیرستان تیزهوشان شهید بهشتی

سحر محمدی  (زنجان)
دبیرستان تیزهوشان فرزانگان

سید محمد علی شهرستانی (شمیرانات)
مدرسه غیرانتفاعی نیکان

دانیال دولتشاهی (تهران)
دبیرستان نمونه دولتی فرهنگ

 امیرمحمد سلیمانی (تهران)
دبیرستان  نمونه دولتی فرهنگ



*جای خالی مدارس دولتی عادی*
*در کنکور 1400، عمده داوطلبانی که موفق به کسب رتبه‌های برتر شده‌اند ابتدا از  مدارس تیزهوشان و سپس مدارس غیردولتی و نمونه دولتی هستند به گونه‌ای که  از بین 30 نفر رتبه برتر گروه‌های تجربی، ریاضی و انسانی، 20  نفر دانش‌آموزان مدارس سمپاد هستند، 5 دانش‌آموز از مدارس غیردولتی و سه  دانش‌آموز از مدارس نمونه‌دولتی هستند؛ امسال نیز در میان رتبه‌های برتر  کنکور، دانش‌آموزان مدارس دولتی عادی مشاهده نمی‌شوند.
**بررسی  وضعیت رتبه‌های برتر کنکور در سال‌های اخیر، می‌تواند زنگ هشداری برای  سیاست‌گذاران آموزشی کشور به‌ویژه در بحث حمایت از کیفیت آموزشی مدارس  دولتی عادی باشد؛ سؤالی که هم‌اکنون مسئولان وزارت آموزش و پرورش باید به  افکار عمومی جامعه وخانواده‌های 80 درصد دانش‌آموزانی که در مدارس دولتی  عادی تحصیل می‌کنند، پاسخ دهند این است که چرا هیچ دانش‌آموزی از این مدارس  موفق به قرار گرفتن در جمع نفرات برتر کنکور نمی‌شود؟ یا در حداقلی‌ترین  وضعیت ممکن و نهایتاً یک تا دو دانش‌آموز از مدارس دولتی عادی می‌توانند در  جمع نفرات برتر  قرار بگیرند. فقط یک نفر از مدارس دولتی (رتبه هفتم گروه  علوم ریاضی کنکور 99) حضور داشت.
**موضوع مورد توجه کنکور سال 99 این  بود که رتبه هفتم گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی در مدرسه‌ای کاملاً دولتی درس  خوانده بود، و 67 درصد رتبه‌های برتر برای مدارس سمپاد، 18 درصد غیردولتی و  10 درصد مدارس نمونه دولتی بودند.
**در کنکور 98 تمام رتبه‌های برتر  از میان مدارس خاص و غیردولتی بودند و جای مدارس دولتی عادی خالی بود؛ 70  درصد رتبه‌های برتر کنکور این سال در رشته‌های ریاضی، تجربی و انسانی  دانش‌آموزان مدارس سمپاد بودند، سهم غیردولتی‌ها 14 درصد و نمونه دولتی‌ها  13 درصد بود.*

*سیاست‌گذاری‌های آموزشی برای تضعیف مدارس دولتی عادی*
*سیاست‌گذاری‌های  نادرست آموزشی و تمرکز امکانات و کیفیت آموزش در مدارس خاص و غیردولتی، تا  چه اندازه در جاماندن دانش‌آموزان مدارس دولتی عادی از میان نفرات برتر  کنکور در سال‌های مختلف سهم داشته است؟ بررسی وضعیت رتبه‌های یک تا هزار  کنکور چه آمار تلخ دیگری را درباره وضعیت دسترسی دانش‌آموزان مدارس دولتی  عادی به رشته‌ها و دانشگاه‌های پرطرفدار هشدار خواهد داد؟
*


> *مقام  معظم رهبری در 11 شهریور ماه 1399 در اجلاس سالیانه روساء و مدیران آموزش و  پرورش فرمودند: «باید سطح و کیفیت مدارس دولتی از لحاظ آموزشی و تربیتی  به‌گونه‌ای شود که دانش‌آموزان احساس نکنند با تحصیل در این مدارس، امکان  قبولی آنها در کنکور کمتر است و خانواده‌ها نیز تصور کنند فرزندانشان را به  یک جای بی‌پناه می‌فرستند.» سیاست‌گذاری‌های آموزشی تا چه اندازه در این  مسیر بوده است؟
> *


*به اذعان بسیاری از رتبه‌های برتر کنکور 1400 و  نفرات برتر سال‌های گذشته، سهم آموزش‌های با کیفیت مدرسه در موفقیت آنها  تأثیرگذار است در چنین شرایطی که دانش‌آموزان مدارس دولتی عادی در رقابتی  نابرابر باید برای تصاحب رشته‌های برتر کنکور با دانش‌آموزان مدارس خاص و  غیردولتی که سال‌هاست از آموزش‌های باکیفیت بهره می‌برند، خود را محک  بزنند، تصویب سیاست‌های جدید برای کنکور از سوی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی  می‌تواند هشدار جدی درباره آخرین ضربات بر پیکر بی‌جان عدالت آموزشی و تیر  خلاص به دانش‌آموزان مدارس دولتی عادی باشد.*

*طبق مصوبه اخیر شورای  عالی انقلاب فرهنگی که از کنکور سال 1402 اعمال می‌شود، سهم سوابق تحصیلی  در کنکور 60 درصد خواهد بود از سوی دیگر طبق ماده 5 این مصوبه دانشگاه‌ها  می‌توانند در پذیرش دانشجو در رشته محل‌های پرمتقاضی حدنصاب تعیین کنند،  اما به اذعان منتقدان وقتی معدل (سابقه تحصیلی) جداگانه و به صورت مستقل  ملاک عمل قرار گیرد و برای آن حداقل تعیین شود بسیاری از داوطلبان قبل از  برگزاری کنکور از دایره رقابت حذف می‌شوند.
**منصور کبگانیان قائم‌مقام ستاد راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی کشور که  براین باور است مصوبه کنکوری شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، عدالت آموزشی را  رقم می‌زند در پاسخ به پرسش تسنیم درباره اینکه «شما می‌گویید با این  مصوبه، عدالت اجتماعی برقرار می‌شود اما سهم سوابق تحصیلی به 60 درصد رسیده  است و حدنصاب معدل توسط دانشگاه‌ها تعیین می‌شود این باعث رونق بازار  مدارس غیر‌دولتی و خاص به جای کلاس کنکور و مطرح شدن کلاس تقویتی به جای  کلاس تست می‌شود،» گفت: سابقه تحصیلی نمره‌ امتحانات نهایی است که در شرایط  ایمن و استاندارد برگزار می‌شود، دبیر در لحظه‌‌ای برگه امتحانی را تصحیح  می‌کند که همان لحظه به دستش رسیده است، آیا کنکور عادلانه‌تر است که در 4  ساعت توانایی داوطلب را می‌سنجد  یا شرط معدل؟ البته ممکن است در شرط معدل  فردی که دسترسی به کلاس تقویتی دارد عملکرد بهتری داشته باشد، این حرف درست  است، با این مصوبه دانش‌آموزان شهرها و روستاها، کتاب درسی را خوب مطالعه  کنند، کافی است، در کنکور، فردی که به کلاس کنکور نرود نمی‌تواند قبول  شود، کلاس‌های کنکور و تست‌زنی می‌تواند رتبه فرد را چند هزار رتبه جا به  جا کند که در امتحانات اینگونه نخواهد بود.
**وی در خصوص چرایی تعیین  حدنصاب معدل توسط دانشگاه‌ها اضافه کرد:  قرار شد دانشگاه‌ها حدنصابی را که  در رشته خاص دارند بیان کنند،  کنکور یعنی مسابقه، ما می‌گوییم حتی در  برخی رشته‌ها صندلی خالی باقی بماند بهتر است تا اینکه فردی که توانایی  لازم را ندارد وارد شود، البته دانشگاه‌ها ممکن است در حدنصاب سخت‌گیری و  افراط کنند و دانشجویان خوب را از دست بدهند و اگر افراط و تفریط شود، مضر  است، پیشنهاد حدنصاب معدل توسط دانشگاه ارائه می‌شود و در شورای سنجش و  پذیرش تصویب می‌شود و اگر دانشگاهی غیرعلمی حدنصاب دهد، شورای سنجش و پذیرش  مسئول است باید به دانشگاه‌هایی که می‌خواهند پزشک و مهندس تربیت کنند  اختیار داد تا افراد توانمند را جذب کنند.
*
*به  گزارش تسنیم، به نظر می‌رسد، طراحان این مصوبه باید به این پرسش پاسخ دهند  که آیا کیفیت آموزش مدارس دولتی عادی با مدارس خاص و غیردولتی یکسان است؟  آیا معدل دانش‌آموزان مدارس دولتی عادی قابل مقایسه با دانش آموزان مدارس  خاص و غیردولتی است؟ آیا تأثیر 60 درصدی و قطعی سهم سوابق تحصیلی و از سوی  دیگر تعیین حدنصاب معدل از سوی دانشگاه‌ها در نهایت منجر به حذف کامل  دانش‌آموزان مدارس دولتی عادی از دستیابی به رشته‌‌ها و دانشگاه‌های  پرطرفدار نخواهد شد؟ و در نهایت آیا با آگاهی از چنین مسائلی به تصویب و  ابلاغ سیاست‌های جدید برای کنکور اقدام کردند؟ دربرابر تبعات احتمالی این  مصوبه در سال 1402 چه کسی پاسخگو خواهد بود؟*

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_خیلی مطلب خوبی بود ...

اگه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی قطعی بشه دیگه مدارس دولتی باید جمع کنن برن....

_

----------


## MYDR

> _خیلی مطلب خوبی بود ...
> اگه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی قطعی بشه دیگه مدارس دولتی باید جمع کنن برن....
> _


سلام
 امیدوارم عده ای که فاز بزرگ بینی و لجاجت برداشته بودند از خواب خرگوشی بیدار بشن و همه با هم متحدانه برای اعتراض به این مصوبه اقدام کنیم حداقل در این وضعیت و بی سامانی، بچه ها به فکر هم باشند و با بی خیالی و بی تفاوتی از کنار هم رد نشیم !

----------


## Baran98

به کمپین اعتراض به حداکثر سن دانشگاه فرهنگیان بپیوندید.

instagram.com/sen.24.farhangian

----------


## Rafolin403

همونجور که میدونید تفاوت زیادی بین تیزهوشان یه شهر بزرگ و یه شهر کوچیک هست!

از‌لحاظ اموزش تفاوت چشمگیری با یه مدرسه ی عادی ندارن ولی مشکل اینجاست که بچه های مدارس تیزهوشان پرتلاش ترند و معلم ها راحتتر به تدریسشون میرسن
در ضمن اگر موفق شدن به خاطر تلاش خودشونه نه به دلیل مدرسه!

وقتی همه معدل ۱۹ به بالاهارو میفرستن تیزهوشان طبیعیه که رتبه برترها هم از مدارس تیزهوشان باشن!
به دنبال بهونه نباشین دوستان
اگر بحثِ اموزش باشه اینقده اموزش ها اینترنتی و گسترده شدن که حتی کسی که تو یه شهر کوچیک زندگی میکنه هم به تدریس بهترین معلمین تهران(خیلی وقتا به صورت رایگان) دسترسی داره!
نمونشم سایت آلا و کانالهای تلگرام که اموزش هارو مفت و مجانی میزارن
اما اموزش فقط ۲۰درصد تاثیر داره ۸۰ درصد باقیمونده به تلاشِ دانش اموز بستگی داره!
من دوسال تو مدرسه ی تیزهوشان بودم و اطرافم همه بچه های زرنگ بودن حدودا از یه کلاس ۲۴ نفره همه زرنگ و حدودا ۱۸ نفر پرتلاش بودن
بعد از دوسال مجبور شدم برم مدرسه ی عادی که کلا تو کلاسمون ۳ نفر بچه درسخون داشتیم بقیه فقط میخواستن پاس کنن!
و اما اتفاق جالبی که افتاد این بود که از مدرسه ی تیزهوشان اون سال هیچ پزشکی ای نبود! عوضش از شهر کوچیک کناری ما(که تا دوسال پیش روستا محسوب میشد) از مدرسه ی عادیش و افتضاح ترین اموزش یه رتبه دورقمی اومد بیرون! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## MYDR

> همونجور که میدونید تفاوت زیادی بین تیزهوشان یه شهر بزرگ و یه شهر کوچیک هست!
> 
> از‌لحاظ اموزش تفاوت چشمگیری با یه مدرسه ی عادی ندارن ولی مشکل اینجاست که بچه های مدارس تیزهوشان پرتلاش ترند و معلم ها راحتتر به تدریسشون میرسن
> در ضمن اگر موفق شدن به خاطر تلاش خودشونه نه به دلیل مدرسه!
> 
> وقتی همه معدل ۱۹ به بالاهارو میفرستن تیزهوشان طبیعیه که رتبه برترها هم از مدارس تیزهوشان باشن!
> به دنبال بهونه نباشین دوستان
> اگر بحثِ اموزش باشه اینقده اموزش ها اینترنتی و گسترده شدن که حتی کسی که تو یه شهر کوچیک زندگی میکنه هم به تدریس بهترین معلمین تهران(خیلی وقتا به صورت رایگان) دسترسی داره!
> نمونشم سایت آلا و کانالهای تلگرام که اموزش هارو مفت و مجانی میزارن
> ...



با حرف شم مخالف نیستم، این این مثال و نمونه ای که شما بیان کردید جز از یک کل هست !
شهر به هشر متفاوت هست، در شهرهای دیگه تیزهوشان و مدارس برتر معلم های دارند که اکثرا ً دکتری اون رشته هستند و به شدت با بچه ها کار میکنند و میزان قبولی رشته های تاپ برای اون مدرسه بیشتر هست !
هیچ کسی منکر تلاش و کوشش نمی تونه باشه ! بدون تلاش شما نانوایی هم بهت نون نمی رسه ! اما با وضعیت و رویکردی که در پیش گرفته اند برای کنکور 1402  کلیت طرح مشکل داره و افراد از گردونه به صورت اتوماتیک وار حذف میشند !

کلیت این میتونه باشه که در مثال شما، بچه های تیزهوشانی و مدارس عادی ،نمونه و غیر انتفاعی و....  همه در یک نظام برابر بتونند باهم رقابت کنند ولی شرایط پذیرش یکسان باشه ! هر کسی تلاش کرد زحمت کشید رتبه و جایگاهی که بدست میاره  نوش جونش و گوارای وجودش  !

----------


## Narcissus.97

سلام دوستان 
به نظر من این طرح و تصمیم خیلی بزرگی هستش و خوب قعطا نمیشه یهویی برای دو سال دیگه اجراش کنند حداقل چند سال تفکر باید پشتش باشه 
و در رابطه با مدارسه عادی همین بس که بهتون بگم سال سوم دبیرستان ما یه دبیر ریاضی داشتیم که کل سال درگیر حاشیه بود و اصن یادم نمیاد چیزی هم برامون گفته باشه یا نه کل کلاس واسه امتحان نهاییه اخر سال مجبور شدیم چند جلسه کلاس ریاضی خصوصی بگیریم اخرشم بزور اون درسو پاس کردیم ، حالا دارن میگن اگر من بخام کنکور بدم باید این نمره افتضاح منو با اونیکه تو دبیرستان غیر دولتی با بهترین معلم بوده مقایسش میکنن؟ شگفتا واقعن از درایتشون

----------


## lover sick

خبرگزاری تسنیم خیلی خوب داره استدلال میاره
قضیه معدل رو

----------

